# Rumor: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

Thats what it says according to hoopsworld, I'm not a member but if anybody is please hook us up with the article. Thanks!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3317098


this seems to contradict spree signing here.


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*



Pimped Out said:


> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3317098
> 
> 
> this seems to contradict spree signing here.


no masked cursing, thats what i thought...you think we can sign both? :gopray:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

what is it with Houston and players over 33...can we get somebody in their 20s???


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

If Spree goes to Houston, I can only hope as a Piston fan this means something


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*



tone wone said:


> what is it with Houston and players over 33...can we get somebody in their 20s???


Your top 3 players - TMac, Yao, and maybe Swift, are all in their 20s. What's to worry?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*



> Sprewell to sign in Houston next week


My condolences to all Houston fans.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*



MightyReds2020 said:


> Your top 3 players - TMac, Yao, and maybe Swift, are all in their 20s. What's to worry?


 that other than Head and Ryan Bowen everyone else is in their 30s and aren't getting better...

Houston was the oldest team in the league this past season..I believe by a large margin..thats not a good thing. This is a team thats supposed to grow into a championship team...

How can you do that when you're old??? there's no room to grow


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*



> Thats what it says according to hoopsworld, I'm not a member but if anybody is please hook us up with the article. Thanks!


TDUBB, I think that is just one of those teaser blurbs they put up on the site. Can't say for sure but, the article probably says something like sources close to Spree say he wants to sign with Houston. If this is true, we will hear about it on the drive home today.



> no sh*t, thats what i thought...you think we can sign both?


That would be a NO. Definitely don't have the cash to sign both unless Les decides to pay luxary tax. Don't think he wants pay luxary tax to acquire and older player in Spree and an underachiever in DA.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> My condolences to all Houston fans.


Yeah really. Why sign him? If anything, he'll ruin the teams chemistry. And he sure as hell won't try to prove last year was a fluke.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

he better not sign with us, watching him play will ruin the fun of watching the rockets play. we dont need him.


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

check it out, this is the article from hoopsword:


By Bill "The Rocket Guy" Ingram
Aug 19, 2005, 17:57

Bill "The Rocket Guy" Ingram Brings You . . .


2005 OFFSEASON EDITION

Focus on Houston: Has Latrell Sprewell reached an agreement with the Rockets? . . .What about Derek Anderson? . . .Do the Rockets have a solution to their overcrowded roster? These questions answered in this special edition of The Texas Triangle!

Sprewell will Sign with Rockets

"We have heard from three independent sources that Latrell Sprewell will sign with the Houston Rockets. He's telling his friend and family that he's moving to Houston, where he believes he will either start or play a significant role. Latrell, like Derek Anderson, is seeking to revamp his image and salvage something for his career. Both of the have had trouble getting the kind of money they would like to get, and view this season as their last chance to prove they belong in the NBA.

For Derek's part, he was in Houston on Thursday to meet with Jeff Van Gundy. The Rockets are actually interested in signing both players, and may even have offered Derek the starting point guard spot. They have a deal in the works with the Minnesota Timberwolves that will work out as a sign-and-trade for Sprewell. It will send at least two players to Minnesota and possibly more. That would leave the roster space necessary to bring in Derek and Latrell, while also opening a potential spot for Lonny Baxter. The Lakers have offered Derek their starting point guard spot as well, and it is widely believed that he will take the Los Angeles job because he wouldn't have to try to recycle his name while competing with Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady for touches. The Lakers would certainly make him more a part of their offense, which might be more appealing to someone like Derek. Nonetheless, he's meeting with Van Gundy to discuss what Houston has to offer. The main thing the Rockets have over the Lakers is a guaranteed playoff berth - and possibly a look at the second round.

Latrell was also talking to the Detroit Pistons, but they have their sights set on the recently waived Michael Finley. Word has it that Joe Dumars and Flip Saunders really rolled out the red carpet for Finley, and may have convinced him that playing in Miami might not be the thing to do. The Heat, after all, are loaded now, and don't offer Finley much of the spotlight. To this point the Heat, who have already sold out their arena for the 2005-06 season, have opened the door for Finley, but have not shown any particular interest. The way it was said to me: "If you come, you come." They'd like to have him, but they aren't chasing him the way the Pistons are. That may be the difference that sways Finley to the icy climes of Michigan. Finley says he will make his decision by Wednesday.

Sprewell, tired of waiting for Finley to decide, said he has already reached an agreement with the Rockets, and should sign early next week. This could explain why the Rockets have not yet announced Dikembe Mutombo's two-year contract. They don't want to eat up the rest of their cap space until they have everything else worked up. The question now revolves around how much the Rockets are paying Sprewell and what they will have to send to Minnesota in the deal. Given the number of power forwards and point guards the Rockets now have, you would have to think it will be a combination of those players who ends up in Minnesota.

I don't know that this is anything to get overly excited about. Unless Jeff Van Gundy can work some kind of magic on Sprewell and/or Anderson it is hard to see how two guys who had horrible seasons last year will help the Rockets to be better. I'm very comfortable with Mike James starting at the point and David Wesley starting at the two. If, however, this proposed deal with the Wolves moves out one or more of our point guards, I might start to get a little bit more excited.

More on this as it develops."


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

I think I'm gonna stab myself in the eyes if Sprewell is signed here.


----------



## Runjier (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks not too bad! :boohoo:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*



sherwin said:


> I think I'm gonna stab myself in the eyes if Sprewell is signed here.


It's not that bad guys, JVG knows him well so I'm sure he influenced the signing if it is confirmed. He has heart, just don't ask him to give interviews, or he may cry poverty.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

I think the signing really depends on how much and how long we sign him, if it's like 15mil over 3 year with the third yr team option, that wouldn't be so bad, anything long than 3 years, and more than 5mil a year is paying too much, not in terms of his bball skillz but a combination of his skill, age, and attitude. he might be worth more than MLE base on his skill and experenice (since everyone is getting over paid now days) but not with everything thing combined.

and the article said a sign and trade, i hope we don't give up any useful players for him either.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Spree on the way too. This article goes on to say that Houston and the TWolves are close to working something out. If what they suggest is what happens then I am totally fine with giving Minnesota crap. DA to play PG? I'll let everyone read the article.

Swift/DA/Spree and we didn't overpay and possible don't give up a whole lot. I would have to say all in all we have had a successful offseason.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13908.shtml


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

you actually belive hoopsworld?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The article says that the rumors have been confirmed. Haven't seen much else out there other than Spree to Detroit. Just a rumor at this point. Has anyone else heard anything more on this?

The article reads as though this is in the works. As I said, can't find any other support.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

I can't believe they really expect Anderson to play point guard. in all his time in Portland, he almost never played the position. we had a crummy coach in Cheeks, but even so you gotta believe he never did it because he either a) hated it or b) wasn't very good at it. (he's got good passing skills for an SG,though.)

besides, bringing the ball up court is just giving him another opportunity to injure himself. that may sound strange, but every second he has the ball is just more chances for him to get an owie.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell to sign in Houston next week...*

Bob Sura played PG last year for them, so Derek Anderson playing it wouldn't be too far off from that. Both can't handle the ball like a PG, and both aren't quick enough on either side of the ball to be effective at the point.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Anderson played a lot of point in Cleveland and also was the Clippers point guard.

He also played some there for the Spurs.

However, Sura is a better ball handler and passer.

Anderson should be the SG.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

From what i see of the Rockets down here in Australia...its not really a pure point guard that the rockets desperately need...I mean, t-mac pretty much plays point, when the rockets are on offence. Everything pretty much originates from him. He led the team in assists last yr.

As is being said in one of the threads in the general nba chat, alot of the championship teams havent had a pure pg and they still won. What is needed by the rockets is a competent pg, who is a decent decision maker, so he knows when to score and when to dishing it in( somethin i believe that sura doesnt do adequetely)

I think what they really needed was a solid PF( good at rebounding, and interior defence) to help out yao's slow footwork. with swift hopeful the rockets have that.

Now its just to get a decent 3rd scoring option. Quite a few times last season, i saw tmac and yao scoring 20+ and then no one else on the team scoring above 10. when tmac or yao go cold the rockets are in trouble, no one can step up and take over the scoring duties.

So hopefully anderson can be that 3rd scoring option, and can function in the PG (or SG, or wateva position he plays) role better than sura

Anyway thats my 2cents. Im just a newbie to these forums, so dont rip into me too bad.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

reno2000 said:


> From what i see of the Rockets down here in Australia...its not really a pure point guard that the rockets desperately need...I mean, t-mac pretty much plays point, when the rockets are on offence. Everything pretty much originates from him. He led the team in assists last yr.
> 
> As is being said in one of the threads in the general nba chat, alot of the championship teams havent had a pure pg and they still won. What is needed by the rockets is a competent pg, who is a decent decision maker, so he knows when to score and when to dishing it in( somethin i believe that sura doesnt do adequetely)
> 
> ...


Welcome, and hope u stick around! 

That's why that while I do want this team to get younger, I do welcome signing veterans to short term contracts. We are very close to becoming a championshop-calibre team - the pieces are slowly in place. It's really up to our superstars to play at top level and lead us to glory.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Swift/DA/Spree and we didn't overpay and possible don't give up a whole lot. I would have to say all in all we have had a successful offseason



Including Deke on that list... I really like how these guys (well, not Spree yet) signed with Houston when they could have gone elsewhere for more money. Is it the idea of playing with TMac/Yao? Or our coaching staff? Maybe CD is a great persuader? I hope the trend will continue, maybe Yao can take a little less than max when the time comes to resign him, so we can continue this trend of having the maximum depth and talent we can get...




reno2000 said:


> From what i see of the Rockets down here in Australia...its not really a pure point guard that the rockets desperately need...I mean, t-mac pretty much plays point, when the rockets are on offence. Everything pretty much originates from him. He led the team in assists last yr.
> 
> As is being said in one of the threads in the general nba chat, alot of the championship teams havent had a pure pg and they still won. What is needed by the rockets is a competent pg, who is a decent decision maker, so he knows when to score and when to dishing it in( somethin i believe that sura doesnt do adequetely)
> 
> ...


Hey I'm in Aussie too  I hated it last season that TMac had to play point at times. I know he can do nearly everything both on D and offense, but asking him to bring up the damn ball is too much... I agree that we need someone who can just get the ball to Yao (and now, Stro), something Sura seems to find hard to do.

The thing about last season, our pickups like DWes and James were too inconsistent... some nights they could shoot 70-80% FG and 3PT and we'd blow teams out by 30... other nights they'd shoot 15% and we'd lose badly. Hopefully we can be more consistent this year. Especially if Yao also can be more consistent. I hope he's worked hard to improve his strength and quickness so he won't be pushed around.


Interesting read:

"Deliberate strategy pays off for Dawson"

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3321028


----------

